# Any other rage shooters in here?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

On a blog shop page I came upon a guy selling 15 2 inch 2 blade rage broadheads for $100 and I bought them. I wanna hear from you guys that have experienced with them. Over on archery talk the word rage invokes all kind of...well...rage. A lot of guys seem to like to bash the rage heads, but the guys who use them seem to love them. What real world experience do you guys have with Rage?


----------



## JBronko (Dec 3, 2014)

I lost a big buck last year with a G5 Montec fixed blade. Almost no blood trail on a pass thru 20 yard shot with the Montec. Never came close to finding the deer. I was concerned about using a mechanical, but after watching a few YouTube videos I decided to give the Rage a try. 

I shot a buck this year at about 15 yards with the Rage. The blood trail was impressive and the buck didn't go more than 30 yards. I definitely will use them again next year.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I am too going to try the 2 blade Rages this next year since the Epek's are not being made anymore. I haven't shot them yet but I really like the look and design of them over many other heads.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I haven't seen every head out there in action but every animal I have seen shot with the 2 blade Rage never knew what hit them.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

JBronko said:


> I lost a big buck last year with a G5 Montec fixed blade. Almost no blood trail on a pass thru 20 yard shot with the Montec. Never came close to finding the deer. I was concerned about using a mechanical, but after watching a few YouTube videos I decided to give the Rage a try.
> 
> I shot a buck this year at about 15 yards with the Rage. The blood trail was impressive and the buck didn't go more than 30 yards. I definitely will use them again next year.


Funny you should mention that. My wife shot her first archery buck last year, a very nice 4 point, with a g5 Montec. I saw the arrow hit, and she got a complete pass through. The buck never dropped even a speck of blood that we could find. My wife, brother, and I fanned out and grid searched the area the next morning and I got lucky to find him. Even where the buck laid down to die there was no blood. I have read that Montecs do not come very sharp out of the package and require some sharpening before you hunt with them. Silly me! I just assumed that broadheads that cost $35 to $40 for a pack of three would be adequately sharp right out of the package! Against the advice of many who say you should only used fixed heads with a low poundage bow, my wife and I had her give it a whirl with the 1 3/8 inch grim reapers this year. She got excellent penetration, and a good blood trail on a less than perfect shot this year on another great buck.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. THis gives me some confidence in my purchase.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

My friend shot his deer last week in the shoulder. The G5 went through the first shoulder, breaking bones on the way on, without a problem. Stopped on the far shoulder though. We were surprised at how little blood there was and we found it dead 100 yards away. With a rage I shot one in the same spot on the shoulder a couple years before and got no penetration, the buck lived. But with a rage when I hit through the ribs/lungs and no shoulder, the blood trail is great. So what I think now is that fixed blades might be better for shots if you hit shoulders, but expandables could have better blood trails because of the larger cutting diameter if you just hit ribs.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Shunter said:


> My friend shot his deer last week in the shoulder. The G5 went through the first shoulder, breaking bones on the way on, without a problem. Stopped on the far shoulder though. We were surprised at how little blood there was and we found it dead 100 yards away. With a rage I shot one in the same spot on the shoulder a couple years before and got no penetration, the buck lived. But with a rage when I hit through the ribs/lungs and no shoulder, the blood trail is great. So what I think now is that fixed blades might be better for shots if you hit shoulders, but expandables could have better blood trails because of the larger cutting diameter if you just hit ribs.


That is one thing that concerns me about using rage versus a stout fixed head is a shoulder hit.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Shunter said:


> My friend shot his deer last week in the shoulder. The G5 went through the first shoulder, breaking bones on the way on, without a problem. Stopped on the far shoulder though. We were surprised at how little blood there was and we found it dead 100 yards away. With a rage I shot one in the same spot on the shoulder a couple years before and got no penetration, the buck lived. But with a rage when I hit through the ribs/lungs and no shoulder, the blood trail is great. So what I think now is that fixed blades might be better for shots if you hit shoulders, but expandables could have better blood trails because of the larger cutting diameter if you just hit ribs.


That is one thing that concerns me about using rage versus a stout fixed head is a shoulder hit.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I took my first (and only) archery deer with a rage at about 25 yards when I was 16. Hit her behind the shoulder slightly quartering away. Penetrated from two inches behind the forward shoulder to the next to last rib on the far side. Had I not pushed her, she wouldn't have gone more than about 50 yards, which isn't half bad for a single lung shot. It made quite a story though, I actually posted a version of it I wrote for a college English memoir onto the forum when I first joined.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Shot my cow two years ago with a Rage, but a 3 blade model, looked like the ground was painted with a commercial sprayer. My 3yo and 4yo boys were able to track the blood straight to the cow, she went 150 yds. I lost a bull the year before shooting a G5 due to very little to no blood trail. Seen a few other elk and deer shot with the Rage's all have kicked out really good blood trails and massive damage. None of them have hit shoulder though so I do not know about performance if you hit shoulder blade etc.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Carried a couple of them in my quiver this year and in fact, the arrow I would knock every time I sat down was sporting a rage. Problem was, if I happened to bump it against anything it would open up on me. It got to the point I had no confidence in them so I switched to a 4 blade Muzzy which did a nice job on my little buck.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

I shot my Wasatch bull with a Rage hypodermic last year and it died within sight. I got a great entry wound and the arrow angled forward into the opposite shoulder. They are great broadheads.

Jason


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Aren't people in a rage when they start shooting?*()*


----------



## elkfan (Jul 30, 2013)

Two years ago I shot a slightly quartering away elk at 22 yards with a G5 T3 mechanical and it was a very good hit. The blood trail was so poor that I left the elk overnight, so I could go in the next morning with help to find it. When we found the elk and my arrow about 200 yards away, I noticed that one blade opened all the way, and the other two didn't open at all. I junked those broadheads after that and have been shooting the 3-blade rages since. Since then my wife and I have killed three deer with the rage 3-blades and the entry holes and bloodtrails were crazy good. My buddy shot an elk and a deer with the rage 3-blade last year and he had very similar results.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

elkfan said:


> Two years ago I shot a slightly quartering away elk at 22 yards with a G5 T3 mechanical and it was a very good hit. The blood trail was so poor that I left the elk overnight, so I could go in the next morning with help to find it. When we found the elk and my arrow about 200 yards away, I noticed that one blade opened all the way, and the other two didn't open at all. I junked those broadheads after that and have been shooting the 3-blade rages since. Since then my wife and I have killed three deer with the rage 3-blades and the entry holes and bloodtrails were crazy good. My buddy shot an elk and a deer with the rage 3-blade last year and he had very similar results.


Elkfan, what is your wife's setup. I've heard the rage isn't very conducive to low energy setups. But if your wife is having good success with them then why the heck not?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Elkfan, that is the head I was using when I lost my bull and I believe that is why I had no blood trail, I don't think the blade opened up on entry.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think some of you are smoking some bad stuff. Show me the math how a 3 blade broadheads isnt going to cut as much as a two blade broadhead? I'd bet the g5 and rage 2 blade have about the same surface cutting area, therefore should leave about the same type of bloodtrail if hit in the same area.
I've had very few problems finding the deer I've shot with wac'ems or g5's. It all comes down to shot placment. 

Big three blade mechanicals are a different story if you have the KE to push them through.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive been wondering the same thing. If you have a 4 blade with a 1" cutting diameter and a 3 blade with a 1 3/16 cutting diameter, which one actually has more cutting surface. Or say a 1.5" 3 blade vs a 2" 2 blade. Off the top of my head I would say the 1" 4 blade and the 1.5" 3 blade do. Am I wrong?


----------



## elkfan (Jul 30, 2013)

She shoots a 315 grain arrow out of a Bowtech Heartbreaker at 43 lbs.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

JBronko said:


> I lost a big buck last year with a G5 Montec fixed blade. Almost no blood trail on a pass thru 20 yard shot with the Montec. Never came close to finding the deer.


Really? WOW. never would have thought. what do you think is the reasoning because based on what you posted just seems impossible. so close of a shot? unless it was a bad shot like on a should blade.....than again, those fix blades with the tip can punch through from time to time on thick bone


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Shunter said:


> My friend shot his deer last week in the shoulder. The G5 went through the first shoulder, breaking bones on the way on, without a problem. Stopped on the far shoulder though. We were surprised at how little blood there was and we found it dead 100 yards away. With a rage I shot one in the same spot on the shoulder a couple years before and got no penetration, the buck lived. But with a rage when I hit through the ribs/lungs and no shoulder, the blood trail is great. So what I think now is that fixed blades might be better for shots if you hit shoulders, but expandables could have better blood trails because of the larger cutting diameter if you just hit ribs.


You his the nail on the head. This is what I explained to another poster.


----------

